

Ask HN: Do you like the new HackerNews Design? - flavmartins

What do you think of the new HackerNews bar? With green for up-trending articles and red for down-trending?
======
pg
Remarkable how evenly distributed the up and down trending articles are...

~~~
scrapcode
There must be some kind of psychological correlation to attract up-votes when
in an even ranked position...

~~~
gbog
It is not there anymore, maybe there was a bug?

------
bikamonki
Oops I thought it was a xmas theme ;)

------
MWil
I see a red bar near the footer but nothing else looks different

------
munimkazia
I noticed it on my tablet and thought it had something to do with Christmas.
It isn't loading on my laptop, so I assumed it is a simple CSS change for
Christmas.

------
intull
I thought they were simply a choice of colors! And I like the new design!

